# Help me pick my new tractor



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, it looks like in just a few short weeks I may actually be able to purchase my first, brand spanking new tractor. This tractor will be replacing my old and tired 8n.

I am wanting some thing relativly close in size to my 8n, as everything I have done, gates / pathways etc, were buit to accomadate my 8. I am leaning towards the New Holland TC30.

The dealer keeps telling me "it's only 30 hp / 24 at the pto" but he can't understand I have been doing everything I have wanted to with what probably 18 pto hp if I am lucky.

What are the suggestions of the board? I am not brand specific but I do have a New Holland and John Deere dealer within 15 minutes, and they are right next door to each other so it makes haggling easy. There is a Branson dealer also within close proximity but his prices are there with the NH so I think I would rather go with the NH. He is a small dealer and not sure how long he will be in business the JD and NH have been in Bartow County since the 50's I believe.

I want 4 wheel drive, gear drive, independent pto and quick connect hydraulics on the rear. I will eventually (within the year) have a FEL and 5' tiller. The FEL does not need to be very big.

The tractor's task will be tilling beds, yard and my 100' by 200' garden spot, pulling a 5' finish mower, 5' bush hog, and running a post hole digger.

What does JD have comparable to the TC30? Should I go with a 35hp? You guys and gals tell me. Is the JD in all honesty that much better than a NH like their 10 to 20 percent higher prices suggest?

These seem like an awesome deal: TC30 W/ FEL


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

The JD will probably have better resale value if it ever comes to that. Which dealer has the better reputation? Also, check out the comfort and ergonomics, as you will be spending a lot of time in that seat. 

As far as specifics on the sized models you are considering, I can't help much there. Research and other's firsthand experiences and opinions will help. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That is one of our sponsers and if you go to his web site its about $400. more then if you buy it off of ebay. Looks like a good deal to me. Argee will know he the NH man.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Have you thought about going a little older and getting a really nice Ford blue series? The 3000, 4000 and 5000 tractors can handle a FEL with ease and offer upwards of 50HP. Tough tractors, readily available parts, easy to work on and repair and WHOLE LOT OF BANG FOR THE BUCK. 

FWIW,
Andy


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I have thought about the older tractors. The only problem is the size, the actual size of the tractor just gets to big. We have 5.5 acres and the layout is just not accomadating to a tractor much bigger than a N series.

With that said, I have contemplated sending my N to N-complete to have it refurbished. The only problem is finding a Howard Trans to run a tiller, I past one up a few months back and have kicked my self ever since.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I would see who has the features you want and or need and then see who will give you the best deal. I think either the Deere or the New Holland will give you years of service. I don't think about resale value when I buy anything. I plan on using it untill I pass it on to my son, or it wears out. If it doesn't last then I know I made a bad choice.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think the John Deere 4310 or 4320 (if you want the newest version and don't mind paying the premium price for the new model) would fit your applications and size preference like a glove. In my opinion, the Deere has much better ergonomics and better designed and more modern features such as eHydro, Loadmatch, Motion Match, Cruise Control, etc. The 4310 comes with a Yanmar diesel which is probably has the best reliability and longevity record of any out there. The 4320 has turbo charge Deere engine. Now that the 4000 Twenty Series is out; Deere may haggle more on the 4410 which offers a about 10% more torque and hp. Deere has the best resale value which is a nice aspect of the machine but if you really are satisfied with it, you may never sell it. I am VERY VERY happy and satisfied with my 4410. GreenMtnMan loves his as well. Duc and Mow seem to be very satisfied with their machines as well.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

It all comes down to how the tractor feels to you.. Most dealers have room tho move it around, feel them both and then make the deal and you will be happy for years to come with ethier the New holland or that other one called JD ????:furious: :furious: eace: eace:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Just curious as to why you didn't list Massey Ferguson as a possibility, or Case or Kubota? Forgive my possible ignorance as this size range is not my specialty, but I thought the Kubotas were highly thought of as to versatility, and the Massey dealer near where I work sells quite a few of the compact utilities.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Nothing against those units at all bontai Joe but the Kubota dealer nearest here is 40 miles and I refuse to buy anything from them. The MF dealers is almost 100 miles away. I like to have a dealer near buy just in case.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

psrumors; from the opinion of a complete big tractor novice... I think that blue holland is a pretty nice looking tractor

My brother-n-law got a kubota w/bh,fel 30 hp... Nice tractor but if you dont like the kubota dealer.. 


do you have any preference as to which dealer? JD or BH?


The Deere 4310 looks nice is that the comprable deere you were looking at? how much more for the comprable deere?


how long you going to have it? stew is right, if your gonna keep it for years n years.. resale may not be that big of an issue

I love big deere tractors but for 2-4000$ more you may be paying for the deere may buy you more attachments for the BH...


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I would suggest you not only pick for the tractor, but take the dealer into account. If you plan to keep the tractor long term, you will be dealing with the people you bought the tractor from for many years. Which dealer is more helpful, which makes you feel more comfortable, which gives you the best explanations and answers your questions with a straight answer? Also, check out the parts man,, he's the guy you'll be talking to a lot as well. Do they have regular maintanence parts in stock, oil and feul filters etc?

Once you decide which machine you prefer, and if you are satisfied with the service of the dealer, the decision gets easier.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

While I don't know much about the larger deere's or the NH, I did see the Parks Dept in NYC mowing with NH's on the parkways. They were really flying over things and I was impressed that they could take such abuse.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

How about the older Ford blue Series? Up to 65HP on the 5000s. Can get em with FEL and restored completely for around $7500 ---- Heck, pickup a real tractor like the 80HP Ford 6610 we restored earlier this year --- Much less than an CUT out and will out haul em all!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> [ Heck, pickup a real tractor like the 80HP Ford 6610 we restored earlier this year than an CUT out and will out haul em all!  [/B]


 Sounds as if there is a little bias in the blue family :furious: :furious: 
Seriously, you need to try what ever tractor you plan on purchasing and see if the controls, pedals. levers and all fit your wants and desires... I like Massey but the JD or NH will work just fine... They are both fine tractors, I see both being used by the DOT so that may give you a little better feel for the tractors you mentioned... I like the looks of the NH over the Deeres but that is my personal choice... Good shopping:cheers:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

How's the search coming?
Ryan


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, I went to both the JD and NH dealers last Friday (been out of town on business). I can't decide other than I wont buy a damn thing from either of them.

I spent about 30 minutes at both dealers looking and climbing around on their machines. Not a sales puke at either one bothers to come out. At one point I could see the NH sales puke standing in the window watching so I proceded to stand on the seat on a brand new TC 30 and wave. Nothing. I refuse to hunt down someone to give them my hard earned money.

So anywho, I do like the physical size of the NH better than the JD. HP to HP the JD seems quite a bit bigger. Not sure that is a good or bad thing but the feel is better of the smaller tractor.

I contacted a JD / NH dealer about 30 miles south of here. I am going to try to meet up with him sometime tomorrow and take 'em both around the parking lot for a spend.

He said with credit approval or half down he would let me try out each one of them at home for 48 hours. I will probably take him up on the offer.

I hope to make the 70 mile trip to the MF dealer on Saturday to see what they have.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Did ya get somethin yet? We are all waiting to hear...


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I have not got anything as of yet. Closing on our refi tomorrow, then a 3 day recision period and I should be funded by next wednesday 7/14. 

I think I have settled but until it is here I am subject to changing my mind.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

You are leaning toward the JD aren't you? I can't justify that much tractor for what we have but it is fun to look! :tractorsm


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I am seriously looking at the JD 4310 e-hydro. I can't justify the money either but........the wife says get it.....hmmmm. I wonder what she wants.

The NH and Kubota put their hydro drive pedal on the same side as the brakes, that just doesn't make since, to me at least. Plus it clutters that side of the tractor. No place for the right foot. 

Has anyone with a NH or Kubota found it akward to have the drive pedals and brakes on the same side?


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

have you considered the small cub cadets series 5000 or 7000? made by KIOTI; I understand - regardless of the name -- it seems to be a decent small tractor and powerful for the size-- bigl22


----------



## fawcekj (Aug 25, 2004)

*drive pedals and brakes on same side*

New to this forum, so hope I'm not butting in. My two cents. I just bought a new L3130 HST, bushhog FEL, postholer, and finish mower, back in June this year. I also thought it did not make any since. you can't push down on the HST pedal and one of the brake pedals at the same time. For that matter what good is having a clutch pedal with HST? Anyway I have not found a need to use the brake pedal other than to stop on the down slope of a hill. I tried to push the HST with my left foot and then use my right, on one of the brake pedals to tighten a turn, and it didn't seem to make for any tighter of a turn, so I just use it as an emergency brake. Other option is it has a cruise control left hand lever, that can hold your forward travel speed then you could use the brake with your right foot, to tighten a turn.:captain:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the input fawcekj and welcome to the forum!

Where in N.W. GA are you? I am in Cartersville.

I ended up getting a JD 4410 and love it. BTW, great taste in tractors. I am sure you are loving yours.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Any seconds thoughts looking back on the 4410 purchase?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

fawcekj, let me add my belated welcome to Tractor Forum as well! :friends: :cheers: Please don't be a stranger and one time poster and be sure to post your evaluation of your L3130. We need the orange folks posting in the kubota section too! Hope to see your posts over there soon!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Looking back, I wish I hadn't let the dealer talk me out of a 4 way bucket. I'd really like to have one and maybe with tax returns I can get one.

The tractor has about 90 hours on it and I love it. Do it over again? In a heartbeat.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm real happy with mine as well. One thing I would like to be able to change is obtaining rear wheels that can be adjusted for a much wide wheel width for more stability on slopes. The OEM R-4 tires are very narrow width wise and reversing the wheels does little to add width.


----------

